# All Fly Rods and Reels 15% off until 11/30/13



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Starting today and continuing until next Saturday, 11/30/13, all fly rods and reels in our current stock are 15% off. This includes products from Tibor, Ross, Echo, G Loomis and more!

Been wanting something new? Now is a good time to get it. Feel free to PM or call me with any questions


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Chris, you are making it _reel_ hard for me to hold off buying until after Christmas...
Too bad Teresa doesn't read PFF- I don't know if she has a clue of what to get me. Did you sell that used echo yet?
Well, just let me say, anyone who hasn't been by there - you need to go by Sams and let Chris hook you up...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The used one? Nope, still here. I have a bunch of new ones too 

We will have many other items on sale as well, not just fly fishing gear.


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm game, but where?


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Sams one stop in OBA Ben. You can ride with me one evening from Pcola if you like


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Map for location to Sams

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...4981bec3120be0d56d,30.294795,-87.561979,0,-16


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Mike


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*map*



Chris V said:


> Thanks Mike


:thumbup:
No problem- that was an old BOKT website map add-on. I am working on a new one I'm going to add to the "BB" website. I'll be taking suggestions for markers to be added (like boat launch locations) - it'll be a work in progress, but I'm hoping it'll be a helpful tool for everyone, especially those from out of town, or across the bay.


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

Cool, I'll try to get out there. I get in town Wednesday afternoon and headed to New Orleans early Saturday.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

You just tryyyyyying to get me in trouble before Christmas? 

L8, Harry


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

In case you needed more incentive to get in hot water early with the your better half....

Sam's is now carrying Hardy/Greys fly rods and reels. I just received my first shipment too and as a boost to the Christmas spirit around here, I am including their products in with our 15% off fly rod/reel sale for this weekend only

Come see me!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I was there yesterday for the first time and I was very impressed with the wide selection of tackle and clothing. The sale rack of clothing out front was big hit with the missus. Anyone who hasn't been oughta go check it out.:thumbup:


----------



## HoosierDave (Nov 14, 2013)

Next time I am down I will check it out! Gear junkie am I just cant seem to get that monkey off my back.


----------



## Gafjry (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm game, but where?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Located at 
27122 Canal Road,Orange Beach, AL 36561 Phone: 251-981-4245Store Hours: Mon- Sun 5AM - 9PM
samsbaitandtackle.com

Map location:
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...ll=30.293942,-87.562323&spn=0.022122,0.042272


----------

